# new here need some help for my best friend



## mr_3_0_5 (Aug 15, 2011)

i have a red nose pit named patches ive tried just about everything i can with no result so i turn to you guys for help. she has been to several vets, had skin scraps, tried all kind of overpriced shampoo's im kind of at my wits end on this one. i have included a couple pics of her so if anyone here has any suggestions please tell.

her fur on the good side. 









and the problem side.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Skin scrapes I assume came back negative for mange? Allergies? What do you feed her?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Is it just in that one spot? Which side does she normally lay on? What does she lay on? Is there anything different about her skin on that side? What does the vet say about it?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

With the other comments do you also notice fleas? Has she been rolling in anything she shouldn't and any environmental changes?

I may also point out that "red nose" is just the color of a nose, there is nothing "special" about it just a marketing deploy. There are also strains this can relate to however given your dog is white..

There is the APBT and thats it. My guess would be you have a "pet bull", American Bully or some variation of there of. Not to put down your dog in any way but just to shed some light to this.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Also does she scratch or lick the area?

Does she stay outside for long periods? The skin almost looks sunburned in some of the pics. My old White AmStaff had to have sunblock on him if he was going to be outside for a while.


----------



## mr_3_0_5 (Aug 15, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Skin scrapes I assume came back negative for mange? Allergies? What do you feed her?


she is eating science diet dry food mixed with a half can of wet.. 
all the skin scrapes came back negative.



MY MIKADO said:


> Is it just in that one spot? Which side does she normally lay on? What does she lay on? Is there anything different about her skin on that side? What does the vet say about it?


it seems to be that whole side of the body. she lays on both sides and lays on diffrent surfaces couch, bed, wooden deck, carpet. the skin on the affected side is very dry and little sores break out here and there. the vets more then one cannot help ive been to a couple and they just tell me what its not. but cant say what it is.



KMdogs said:


> With the other comments do you also notice fleas? Has she been rolling in anything she shouldn't and any environmental changes?
> 
> I may also point out that "red nose" is just the color of a nose, there is nothing "special" about it just a marketing deploy. There are also strains this can relate to however given your dog is white..
> 
> There is the APBT and thats it. My guess would be you have a "pet bull", American Bully or some variation of there of. Not to put down your dog in any way but just to shed some light to this.


no fleas she has been on comfortis and have not seen a flea since. she is mostly an indoor pet but i do let her out on my wooden deck. and take her for walks regularly 
maybe she isnt a red nose thats just what i was told when i got her. either way i just want to help her.
what is APBT?



Chevys And Pitties said:


> Also does she scratch or lick the area?
> 
> Does she stay outside for long periods? The skin almost looks sunburned in some of the pics. My old White AmStaff had to have sunblock on him if he was going to be outside for a while.


she doesn't scratch or lick it it doesnt seem to bother her all that much. she does lay out sometime for awhile i will reduce the sun exposure to se if it helps.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Get her off science diet and on a grain free food ASAP. I would treat for mange and bacterial infection. Have you had her thyroid and hormone levels checked?


----------



## noodlesgranny (May 31, 2010)

My mom's dog, which is a chihuahua, is having that same issue. She is an inside dog. She very seldom goes outside. We have tried everything to get her some relief but nothing seems to help. We try to give her some relief by giving her an oatmeal bath. It helps for awhile. But when it starts up again nothing has changed. I feel so sorry for her. When you find out what is going on with your dog, will you please post it?

And to answer your question "What is APBT"? It stands for American Pit Bull Terrier. Like KMdogs said "Blue-nosed" is only a marketing ploy.


----------



## noodlesgranny (May 31, 2010)

I sure hope you find out what is wrong soon. That looks like it hurts.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

That dog just looks mangey I wonder if it's Sarcoptic mange .... You can still have a dog who tests negative for it with this type because the mites burrow deep within the skin.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

So if it is only one side my guess would be a contact allergy of some sort, sun burn, or sun allergy. It does not look like sarcoptic mange but I would guess Demodex but if he scraping were negative then we can rule that out. Food allergies would present in a different way as you would likely see them in other spots not just one side. With a coat that white another option could be some sort of skin cancer from laying in the sun. I am just throwing out possibilities here.
First things first I would limit the exposure to outside to just go potty for at least 2 weeks and see if that works Pay attention to what side she is laying on and wash all bedding with a baby detergent like Dreft made for sensitive skin. Also change foods to a better quality food. Science diet is full of filler and so not worth the money. While I do not think it is food related a nice grain free food will really help the coat. Taste of the Wild makes a great salmon food that would be great for her coat. Try some hydracortizone cream to relive the itch or now and see how the diet change and staying out of the sun helps.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

You know what this could be and I bet it is!! Flank Alopecia!

Seasonal Flank Alopecia (lack of hair)


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Have the vets check her thyroid and hormones to rule anything out there ... But I am thinking Flank Alopecia it makes sense being though it's only on one side.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You know I forgot to add I would do a thyroid check up also it looks a lot like a hormonal or thyroid issue.
The only thing that makes me thing it is not that Tara is the description does not describe what is in the picture but good thinking! The one side though makes a good case..... I think it is one of those things you have to start with a process of elimination and not look at the common afflictions of the skin, think outside of the box. This is very interesting.



> These dogs develop a non-scarring alopecia most often confined to the sides of the chest and lumbar area. The lesions are bilateraly symmetrical, single annular to multiple "rings" in shape, and have well-demarcated borders; in addition, the skin is usually markedly darker or "hyperpigmented". Scaling and bacterial dermatitis may occur in the areas of hair loss. In some dogs, only one side of the animal is affected, or one side is more severely affected than the other.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I am curious to see what her thyroid and hormonal levels look like. I know for sure with thyroid and hormonal issues a dog can loose hair but it puzzles me that it's just on this one side which makes me think flank alopicia is possible.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Cushings syndrome looks similar too hormonal tests can rule that in or out.

UTCVM -- Hair Loss


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah it looks like a thyroid dog but the one side is what has me thinking it could be something else. Again if this ever gets diagnosed I would love to know what it is.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> Yeah it looks like a thyroid dog but the one side is what has me thinking it could be something else. Again if this ever gets diagnosed I would love to know what it is.


ME TOO!! He's going to have to get to a vet that will do extra blood panel work. I bet the damn vet didn't even check thyroid and hormones. And probably are the ones who put the dog on science diet! ARGGGHH!


----------



## dominic (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow..This brings back memories for my dog..This is definitely mange.. My advice is not to use rubs.. Just bath at least once a week and get a very good diet going. My dog got beyond this point and I just kept feeding her with vitamins and eventually it went away.

This is dreadful for not just you but your dog as well. Boosting your dogs immune system is what in the long run will help prevent it from happening again. 

If there is any thing you need feel free to skype me.. My skype is in my signature.


----------



## mr_3_0_5 (Aug 15, 2011)

wow didnt check back yesterday and got all kinds of responses. 
i have had blood work done at two diffrent vets both say no mange and no tyroid problem. 
i did start her on benedryll and a rub for the skin.
i will limit sun exposure and change her food. 
any suggestions on food choice. the cost doesnt matter. 
anyone in central florida know of a good vet to take her to maybe one that can help figure this out.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

mr_3_0_5 said:


> wow didnt check back yesterday and got all kind of responses.
> i have had blood work done at two diffrent vets both say no mange and no tyroid problem.
> i did start her on benedryll and a rub for the skin.


Good but get her off that science diet crap food and put her on the grain free food like taste of the wild as suggested  I think you will see a big difference in her on a better quality diet


----------



## mr_3_0_5 (Aug 15, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Good but get her off that science diet crap food and put her on the grain free food like taste of the wild as suggested  I think you will see a big difference in her on a better quality diet


i will get that food.. 
im willing to do just about anything to help her. it seems like the vets in my county are at there end also. so if a vet cant figure it out who can? 
thats why i came here. ive had them do all the testing they can do and all they can tell me is things it is not. but cant acctually tell me what it is.


----------



## mr_3_0_5 (Aug 15, 2011)

a friend suggested cod liver oil how do you guys feel about that? 
or vitimin e rubbed on the skin or even aloe?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

mr_3_0_5 said:


> a friend suggested cod liver oil how do you guys feel about that?
> or vitimin e rubbed on the skin or even aloe?


I get salmon oil. I would also try some nu stock ointment seeing as how it promotes hair regrowth. Maybe Lisa aka performanceknls will chime in again on the thought of nu stock. That stuff works great! 
Nu-Stock - Topical treatment for Horses, Dogs, and Cattle


----------



## mr_3_0_5 (Aug 15, 2011)

just got back from the store and got the taste of the wild dry food and wet salmon also they suggested this stuff called lipiderm to add to her food. any thoughts on this stuff?


----------



## mr_3_0_5 (Aug 15, 2011)

today she got the first treatment of nu-stock as well as some taste of the wild. i hope it works thanks for the advice.


----------



## mr_3_0_5 (Aug 15, 2011)

day three of nu-stock treatment. 
i think i can see a diffrence. and its only been three days. thank you all for the help.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

please keep us up to date and I hope the nustock works


----------

